# Holiday Puffing



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Puffed a few over the holidays. Thinking about puffing one today. Do you puff more or less during the holiday season? 

Generally speaking I think I have puffed less during the holidays vs my normal routine. Too many things going on to take the time to sit and puff a good one.

Need to start on my expense reports so might be an opportunity to puff a couple while performing alchemy.


----------



## krisko (Jul 28, 2007)

I tend to puff less but better during the holidays. Too much time spent in the car and around those who don't share my enthusiasm for cigars.


----------



## ucla695 (Jun 27, 2006)

I tend to smoke less since I'm usually at houses where no smoking rules are in effect.


----------



## Blaylock-cl (Apr 28, 2006)

Smoked quite a few so far this holiday...good thing is, the holidays aren't over yet, so I'll be "puffing" a few more! :tu


----------



## NCRadioMan (Feb 28, 2005)

Puffed less.


----------



## ca21455 (Jul 23, 2006)

Depends more on the weather more then anything else. Yesterday and today were warmer then usual in MO so I was able to sneak in a few.

All of the gatherings I've attended over the holiday were non-smoking. The one opportunity to grab a smoke with my fellow workers was washed out due to cold and nasty weather.

The winter definitely curbs smoking, but does a great job of increasing my cigar inventory!


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

Puffing more with friends than I normally do. Enjoying other preemptive sensory stimulation such as eyeballing, sniffing and touching of the bounty that this time of year has seen fit to deliver from my generous family both near and far. 

I know your book keeping will follow in the tradition of Zosimus, Abu Musa Jabir Ibn Hayyan, Arnold of Villanova, Theophrastus Bombastus von Hohenheim, & Glenn Seaborg.


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I will puff.....




Soon....




I am not sure when that will be.


----------



## jjirons69 (Jul 15, 2007)

More and better sticks, just because.


----------



## Cigar Man Andy (Aug 13, 2008)

Holidays are a justified reason to puff more. :ss


----------



## Cigary (Oct 19, 2007)

Since the weather was conducive for smoking I did endulge myself with glee. I deep fried a turkey so waiting on that to cook gave me ample time to smoke a good cigar.


----------



## jc85 (Mar 5, 2007)

went to the parents' place for a few days and had 4 smokes while chilling in their outdoor hot tub. hopefully i'll be having another cigar tonight while in front of a bonfire.


----------



## partagaspete (Apr 27, 2004)

More time equals more smoking and the festive season means better quality as well.

T


----------



## Jimbo14 (Aug 31, 2008)

Cigar Man Andy said:


> Holidays are a justified reason to puff more. :ss


:tpd: Im getting two weeks annual leave in January and I plan to smoke like its my last day alive every one of my annual leave days :ss


----------



## bobarian (Oct 1, 2007)

More days off=more puffing.


----------



## Moglman-cl (May 27, 2005)

Way fewer cigars for me, but not really due to the holidays. Just being cold outside drops my frequency way down, and the B&Ms aren't particularly close.


----------



## tattoofreak (Nov 27, 2008)

A lot more dont have work tell Jan 5 so I've been smoking at less one a day so far love it:ss


----------



## yourchoice (Jun 25, 2006)

Puffing about the same number as usual. Hope to puff more this week.


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

Da Klugs said:


> Puffed a few over the holidays. Thinking about puffing one today. Do you puff more or less during the holiday season?
> 
> Generally speaking I think I have puffed less during the holidays vs my normal routine. Too many things going on to take the time to sit and puff a good one.


Ha, Ha!!!

Nothing ab-so-lute-ly nothing, will stop me from my normally scheduled puffing.:ms

That is except for my loving wife (Amy), and

- the kids being at home, and
- the new fiance, and
- the little fluffy shih tzu puppy, and
- that dadburn Wii whatchimajiggy

Come to think of it, I don't think I've had time for even ONE puff.

Thanks for the reminder Dave.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

DonWeb said:


> Ha, Ha!!!
> 
> Nothing ab-so-lute-ly nothing, will stop me from my normally scheduled puffing.:ms
> 
> ...


Oh yes the Wii, will definately put a kink in the puff time.


----------



## icehog3 (Feb 20, 2005)

DonWeb said:


> Ha, Ha!!!
> 
> Nothing ab-so-lute-ly nothing, will stop me from my normally scheduled puffing.:ms
> 
> ...


How's Amy feel about the new fiance, Tony? :r


----------



## Lopez (Mar 14, 2006)

Usually have time for a few more cigars over the holiday season than normal, but haven't had one in a couple of weeks this year. I caught a nasty cold in London week before last & still haven't shaken it - can't taste or smell anything right now. Hopefully I'l feel enough better by New Years to light up one of those '75 Monte's I bought earlier in the year.


----------



## montecristo#2 (May 29, 2006)

icehog3 said:


> How's Amy feel about the new fiance, Tony? :r


I was thinking the same thing.  :r :r


----------



## DonWeb (Jul 3, 2005)

icehog3 said:


> How's Amy feel about the new fiance, Tony? :r


She's a good girl. Amy is looking forward to a grandchild. (not in the works yet).

But it would be a good reason for some puffin'
<segue to stay on topic :tu>


----------



## shilala (Feb 1, 2008)

I've been puffing it up pretty hot and heavy.


----------



## tzaddi (Feb 24, 2007)

shilala said:


> I've been puffing it up pretty hot and heavy.


Reminiscent of the jazz saxophonist and Elaine.


----------



## rx2010 (Jan 4, 2007)

tzaddi said:


> Reminiscent of the jazz saxophonist and Elaine.


I call this one... hot and heavy.... :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Been traveling, then too cold to smoke outside, haven't spend much time in the local watering hole that allows cigars, and I don't smoke in the house. Add it up and I've smoked one QdO corona and one LFDC selectos in the last 2 weeks. I need a barn with a fireplace, a 52" HD flatscreen and leather chairs LOL.


----------



## shakespeare (Mar 10, 2005)

Hey all. :tu

First of all... I hope everyone had and is having a smashing holiday season(special note not to say Merry Christmas after watching an American Dad episode). 

Second, once again, my apologies for being so scarce, but hey, once in a while you guys can give me a whack across the head as a wake up call at my msn([email protected]) contact.

Back to the subject:
Normally I´m a stingy bastard and I keep my stogies in my humi checking in to see if they´re ok once a week and I try keep them as far away from fire as I possibly can but come holiday season, I like to build up the courage to sacrifice one or two of my beloveds. the poor saps this year were a San Cristobal pc 2 days ago that went down better than mothers milk and on Christmas eve I enjoyed a nice slow burning latakia in my Big Ben while I was at work. I´m still trying to decide what to burn on New Years Eve... open to suggestions. 

So yes, more over the holiday season. :r


----------



## donp (Mar 5, 2006)

Smoked less. Only have had about 4...so far. All good, and very pleasurable because the weather has been cooperating a bit.


----------



## WeekendSmoker (Apr 18, 2007)

Less - more function of weather than anything else though....
WeekendSmoker


----------



## gwc4sc (Jan 11, 2008)

You Puff too???:r


----------



## TheDirector (Nov 22, 2006)

Bad weather here should've kept me down...BUT! At Xmas I hooked up with my uncle and we took the "dogs for a walk" and managed to puff a few to keep my average up! Nice to have a buddy to herf with in the cold.


----------

